# Franchi guns



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

What is everyones report on the Franchi semi-auto's I'm looking to purchase 1 and curious to hear about yours

Dan


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I have the I-12 and have nothing but good things to say about it. shot it for late pheasants in the snow and sleet more than one weekend with no problems and it wasnt cleaned until after the year.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I own a Franchi620 and love it. It is light and never has missed a lick. I guess I like it because it fits me well and I shoot godd with it. I also owned a Franchi 912 and had no trouble with it either. I sold it to a friend because it hung up on my coat all the time when it was cold and I have a bad shoulder. It would not get up right and kick the heck out of me. :beer:


----------

